# Concealed Carry pistol.



## John B.

i know this has been brought up a million times, but what would y'all recommend for a good carry pistol? I'd prefer a 9mm but am open to suggestions. not really a revolver fan. Thanks,


----------



## flappininthebreeze

Baby Glock, 9 mm.


----------



## K-Bill

What's your price range? Kel-tech PF-9 is a good choice for not an awful lot of money. Very reliable, good shooter, small, light and easy to carry. Long trigger pull but you get used to it with practice.


----------



## Gravity3694

Depending on your budget a Kahr PM9 at $600 to $700 is a great pick.

If you can't afford that then an LC9 is pretty cheap at about $350.

If you can don't mind sacrificing a little concealability and a little comfort then a Glock 26 is nice too. I carry one because I like to maintain training compatibility with my go to Glock 17. There is also more capacity since it's a double stack.


----------



## timc

Glock 26. I have one I carry from time to time. Berreta just came out with a new pocket 9, the Nano 9mm. Read about it in this months Guns and Ammo.


----------



## JD7.62

Im only 5'8" and have no problem CCing a G19. Key is a good holster or you wont carry. I carry in a Comptac Minotaur.


----------



## John B.

Wirelessly posted

I'm 5'8" also, I think I'd rather want a pocket pistol type. I have a Kimber ultra covert II, and wouldn't mind carrying it, it's just being so big I don't think I would carry it as much as something smaller.


----------



## user17168

I tried to carry many larger guns, but as easy as i could "hide" them, it still wasn't *comfortable*, i rarely feel the need to carry,although i try to as much as i can, growing up and living in neworleans/brownsville im not as paranoid as some folks, honestly i dont feel the need to have anything more than a pocket gun on me

Some people start of trying to carry larger guns and end up leaving em in the car, where they will do you no good, best to start ccw'ing with a LCP/P380/P3at sized pocket gun, at least that way you will always have it on you reguarless of what you are wearing


----------



## John B.

K-Bill said:


> What's your price range? Kel-tech PF-9 is a good choice for not an awful lot of money. Very reliable, good shooter, small, light and easy to carry. Long trigger pull but you get used to it with practice.


whatever really... of course the cheaper, the better. but if I can justify spending the extra money, then I will.


----------



## FowlHunter13

I am a die hard revolver fan, but do carry a semi from time to time. Listed are a couple of the 9mm's that I either own, have owned or have handled before that I would consider as my CCW. Ruger LC9, Kahr PM9, Glock 26, Keltec PF9 or Taurus PT709. Sig Sauer is supposed to be coming out with a micro 9mm if they haven't already but I am sure like all their other guns they will be pricy but an excellent weapon. Don't ever count the revolvers out for CCW. Most confrontations are over after 1 or 2 shots fired and you just about can't beat the reliability and simplicity of a wheel gun. That is just my opinion mind you. Not trying to change your mind in the slightest. Good luck in your search.


----------



## punisher338

I love my Glock 36 in 45acp


----------



## MrFish

Sig P230. You can find them priced reasonably and it's an accurate little gun.


----------



## ironman172

for my pocket pistol LCP (380) don't really know it's there(front pocket) I also like the sig 230sl (232sl) that also can be in my front pocket just a little bigger, but shoots a heck of a lot better....mostly for the car, but easily carried concealed....winter time, I also will carry a taurus millennium pro pt145....11 rounds of 45acp(in my coat) and not much bigger then the sig 230sl (380)....it's all personal preference

good luck in your search John.....might want to see if there is anyone you know that has them,try it out before you buy anything.....come on up..... you can try mine out, and do a little hunting too :yes:


----------



## MrFish

Yeah, my P230 is a summer carry. During the colder months, I carry my Glock 23C.


----------



## John B.

Wirelessly posted

Anyone carry a Walther PPS?


----------



## helo_hunter

Lots of good guns out there. I like the Sig P238 for summer months. Still getting used to the trigger on the Kahr CW40. Good size for concealed carry.


----------



## midnight son

*Hands dwon, Kahr CW9*

To me, no contest, don't pass go, get you a Kahr Arms CW9. I'm a huge fan of Kahr pistols, have owned one in all calibers. The CW series is the best deal going in concealable handguns. It saves you $200 over the normal series. Only differences are finish not polished, front sight is staked in not dovetailed, slide stop is cast not forged, and rifling is cut not polygonal. Weight 15 ozs. None are issues for a gun that will be stuck in your pants, all day, all the time. They shoot great and at under $400 one of the best deals going. Just handle one, and press the smooth trigger. You'll be sold.

You'll thank me later.


----------



## Linkovich

If you're looking for a actual pocket pistol and not something you're gonna carry IWB I would go with a kel tec p3at or ruger LCP.

If 9mm is what you really want look at the diamondback DB9. I looked at one at the gunshow a couple months back and it was pretty small, seemed way smaller than the LC9 or PF9.

The Glocks and Kahr's are nice but not really ideal for a pocket pistol for someone your size.

I personally have a P3AT I pocket carry when not carrying my 1911 and I like it a lot. It was cheap, it's light and never failed.


----------



## John B.

Wirelessly posted

Anyone carry a Walther PPS?


----------



## MrFish

John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Anyone carry a Walther PPS?


I haven't seen anybody on here even talk about owning a Walther. I have a buddy that carries a Walther on duty and loves it, but he's the only person I know that even owns one. Other than their little .22


----------



## welldoya

Pensacolaw said:


> I tried to carry many larger guns, but as easy as i could "hide" them, it still wasn't *comfortable*, i rarely feel the need to carry,although i try to as much as i can, growing up and living in neworleans/brownsville im not as paranoid as some folks, honestly i dont feel the need to have anything more than a pocket gun on me
> 
> Some people start of trying to carry larger guns and end up leaving em in the car, where they will do you no good, best to start ccw'ing with a LCP/P380/P3at sized pocket gun, at least that way you will always have it on you reguarless of what you are wearing


 
I agree completely although a lot of times I will carry my 642 in the winter in my jacket pocket. Otherwise the LCP is it.


----------



## HisName

Kahr PM9


----------



## roanokeriverrunner

Taurus Slim you wont even no its their great gun great price very reliable


----------



## PMACDIDDY

Ruger LCP. It fits like a wallet in the back pocket. Most often you forget its there.


----------



## JMSUN

They probably have already been mentioned, but I would check out the following guns, though not necessarily in this order. Ruger LC9, Kimber Solo, Kel-tec PF-9, Kahr CM-9 and PM-9. See what you like, and what fits you budget. I do not think you could go wrong with any of these.


----------



## Mike Moore

PMACDIDDY said:


> Ruger LCP. It fits like a wallet in the back pocket. Most often you forget its there.


X2....... carried every day in back pocket. I tried several WB holsters initially and ended up going back. More comfortable and accessible for me.


----------



## Capt Ron

*Test drive before you buy!*



John B. said:


> i know this has been brought up a million times, but what would y'all recommend for a good carry pistol? I'd prefer a 9mm but am open to suggestions. not really a revolver fan. Thanks,



If I don't own it don't want it for a carry gun. $60.00 , you bring the ammo, you can shoot all my guns. List of my guns are below. Would you buy a car without testing driving it because somebody made a recommendation? Time to test drive!

http://www.iwillnotbeavictim.com/guns_for_shooting.html


----------



## Gravity3694

JD7.62 said:


> Im only 5'8" and have no problem CCing a G19. Key is a good holster or you wont carry. I carry in a Comptac Minotaur.


I'm 5'10 150lbs with a 30 inch waist and can carry a G17. You can really carry anything you want as long as you dress to the gun. With my G26 I can get away with wearing a small sized t-shirt that hugs my waist, not so with the G17.

You also have to be aware with that extra firepower your mobility is hindered in that you may have to constantly police your movements so you don't accidentally expose your firearm. Weight is also another potential limiting factor. Bigger firearms typically weigh more and thus will fatigue you more and your going to need a good stiff belt to support it.


----------



## chevelle427

im stuck on xd's
xdsc9
xdsc40
both hide well and are extremely accurate and dependable

and my LCP does fit like a wallet










i carry an XDSC40 most of the time BUT if they would come out with an *XDSC*45 that would be my pick

capt ron that link didn't work but there was a redirect to get to your page.

and what a nice page it is


----------



## Apollo46

Sig 238.

I've carried Glock 26, Glock 19, Ruger LCP, Kahr CW40, Ruger SR9c.

I think the sig offers the best comfort for me. I can wear anything I like, and I don't have to worry about a grip poking out of my shirt.


----------



## mekell

*Safety*



K-Bill said:


> What's your price range? Kel-tech PF-9 is a good choice for not an awful lot of money. Very reliable, good shooter, small, light and easy to carry. Long trigger pull but you get used to it with practice.


 
My shooting bud and I have had a lot of laughs on the long trigger pull. 

To me it allows me to be chambered....the long trigger pull takes the place of a safety.


----------



## John B.

Ok Guys, I'm starting to lean towards the Diamond Back DB9.... I'm NOT going to put a CT on it, so that defect/problem will not be an issue...

opinions? suggestions?


----------



## punisher338

I have not shot the DB9 but I have the Diamondback 380 and it is a great little gun.


----------



## K-Bill

John B. said:


> Ok Guys, I'm starting to lean towards the Diamond Back DB9.... I'm NOT going to put a CT on it, so that defect/problem will not be an issue...
> 
> opinions? suggestions?


Good choice, have heard good things. 

Wait till franwt sees this!


----------



## scubapro

My DB9 rides with me everyday - in the right front pocket & it has been flawless for 600+ rounds. But it is usually a back-up to the ultimate CCW - a G29SF stoked with full-power DoubleTap ammo (a real man's gun!).


----------



## Fanner50

Two guns that have been mentioned over and over in this thread are the 
Glock 26 and the Kahr PM9. I have both and both are great guns. The Kahr is slimmer and for pocket carry that can make a big difference if you're wearing cargo type shorts or pants. Slimmer is better. However, the Kahr trigger is totally different from the Glock trigger. If you are really used to the Glock trigger as I am, shooting the Kahr takes some getting used to. Both are good guns, you can't go wrong with either one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Daxman

I like the Kahr, i think the glock is way over rated. But whatever you feel more comfortable with, you will know when you find the right one...


----------



## Gravity3694

John B. said:


> Ok Guys, I'm starting to lean towards the Diamond Back DB9.... I'm NOT going to put a CT on it, so that defect/problem will not be an issue...
> 
> opinions? suggestions?


I had confidence in the DB9, but then I ran across one that the trigger was broken from the trigger bar. It's so bad that one can't even dissemble it for repairs. I know the owner real well and it's had less than 1k rounds through it.


----------



## Nickglass

Glock 27 is what I carry


----------



## Nickglass

correction, will be


----------



## MrFish

I currently am carrying my G23C in a small of the back holster and my Sig P230 in my ankle holster.


----------



## user17168

bought a Tarus tcp 738 380, for a lcp size gun it

shoots better, better trigger, and 0 failures so far (only 200rds but half JHP)

i hate the keltec and lcp trigger, this taurus (which normally are crap, is working so far)


----------



## cone

If I'm wearing jeans I carry a 5" 45 cocked and locked in a Milt Sparks VM2 IWB holster. Best holster I've owned. Very comfortable and you almost forget your carrying a full sized pistol. I used to worry about printing but I've realized people just don't pay attention. My advise is carry what you like and what you shoot well and get a good holster it will make a difference.


----------



## chevelle427

G20 lately


----------



## scubapro

44 Magnum this week...:blink:


----------



## chevelle427

scubapro said:


> 44 Magnum this week...:blink:



expecting big trouble :whistling:


----------



## scubapro

chevelle427 said:


> expecting big trouble :whistling:


Not any bigger than usual -- I'm carrying Speer Short Barrel 44 Mag Gold Dot 200 grainers @ 1075fps = 513 ftlbs. My usual 10mm Auto load is actually hotter, I just like the way this Astra Terminator carries in a DeadEye Luke IWB holster -- extremely comfortable all day for a rather heavy revolver. I put two 6-rd QuickStrips in my pocket for reloads for the set-up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Apollo46

cone said:


> If I'm wearing jeans I carry a 5" 45 cocked and locked in a Milt Sparks VM2 IWB holster. Best holster I've owned. Very comfortable and you almost forget your carrying a full sized pistol. I used to worry about printing but I've realized people just don't pay attention. My advise is carry what you like and what you shoot well and get a good holster it will make a difference.


Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## scubapro

Figured I'd add a pic...


----------



## PompNewbie

I', 5'9 145lb and I carry a 5" 1911.. its all about what your comfortable with.. a CC weapon is supposed to be comforting.. not comfortable


----------



## chevelle427

hell im 6.5 240 i can carry about anything comfortable except my DE50


----------



## bobinbusan

You shouldn't have to carry anything as big as you are, who is going to mess with you?????


----------



## chevelle427

someone with a carry piece


----------



## Mikelkey

I'd recommend the S & W Bodyguard .380. 6 + 1 rounds which should be enough to get you out of a situation. Very slim profile. Built in Insight laser and a solid, well placed safety.

People knock the .380 for self defense. I'd say with the recent advances in ammo the .380 is a more than capable round (if you will spend the extra dough on quality self defense rounds).

(5'8", 160lb. soaking wet btw)


----------



## Mikelkey

Ruger LCP/LC9 are also very good choices.


----------



## chevelle427

any gun is better then no gun at all


check out the link below



http://gunssavelives.net/self-defense/video/ga-woman-kills-would-be-rapist/


----------



## Mikelkey

chevelle427 said:


> any gun is better then no gun at all
> 
> 
> check out the link below
> 
> 
> 
> http://gunssavelives.net/self-defense/video/ga-woman-kills-would-be-rapist/


 
Love that story! I think we'll start hearing more like this. Finally convinced my wife to get her CCL. She loves her little .22 mag. Working on moving her to a .380.


----------



## Mikelkey

Pensacolaw said:


> bought a Tarus tcp 738 380, for a lcp size gun it
> 
> shoots better, better trigger, and 0 failures so far (only 200rds but half JHP)
> 
> i hate the keltec and lcp trigger, this taurus (which normally are crap, is working so far)


The one thing I don't like about the Bodyguard .380 is the incredibly long trigger pull. Takes alot of getting use to. I'll have to check out the trigger on the Taurus now. Thanks.


----------



## chevelle427

i have had a few 380's and so far the only one i was any good with was a sig p238

it is on the to get list , i have a lcp and it is about the same as the rest just good to get someone off you till you get to the truck

truth b told if i didn't like this wallet holster so much i would not have the lcp either


----------



## Mikelkey

chevelle427 said:


> i have had a few 380's and so far the only one i was any good with was a sig p238
> 
> it is on the to get list , i have a lcp and it is about the same as the rest just good to get someone off you till you get to the truck
> 
> truth b told if i didn't like this wallet holster so much i would not have the lcp either


The sig is def. a good gun. I've tried carrying larger guns (Walther, Beretta PX4 compact 9's/40's etc.,) for better accuracy, more rounds, larger cal.'s but found them to unruly/hard to conceal on a small frame. Like you state, any gun is better than no gun at all.

The only thing I ask of my CC gun is to give me the opp. to get to a safe place or a larger gun. Suck's being small sometimes.

BTW I love my Desantis pocket holster.


----------



## chevelle427

rt now im getting use to a full frame g20 10mm 15+1 and it is lighter then my usual carry xdsc40

and conceals the same with this what ever holster i picked up for an xd9 but i do have room on this body to carry about anything :yes:


----------



## Mikelkey

chevelle427 said:


> rt now im getting use to a full frame g20 10mm 15+1 and it is lighter then my usual carry xdsc40
> 
> and conceals the same with this what ever holster i picked up for an xd9 but i do have room on this body to carry about anything :yes:


Geezus! Like I said, get to a larger gun! Hopefully you'll be near by and on my side! :notworthy:

If someone cant get things under control with 16 - 10mm rounds guess its just meant to be.

That wallet holster is pretty cool!


----------



## scubapro

Chevelle - I'm disappointed in you...no extra mags?? When I carry my G29SF (like today) - I've got 10+1 in it, 15 on my belt, and another 15 in the integrated mag pouch when I'm wearing 5.11 pants...

41 rounds of DoubleTap 125gr BarnesX solid copper HPs screaming out at 1500 fps should get the job done - until I can get to my AR-15...


----------



## chevelle427

2 15 rd g20 in the door of the truck along with 2 xd45 mags 2 xd40 mags 2 lcp mags 1 380 in console

i dont have a mag pouch i like yet for this big ass glock mag


----------



## scubapro

Milt Sparks for me VMII with matching pouch - very comfortable.


----------



## aaronious45

I like the kel tec, you can get a makerav or cz82 pretty cheap and bothe are great


----------



## Mike Moore

Ruger lcp 380 in the back pocket all day every day. I tried the waist band deal for a while just never could get used to it. I hear all the hype over "get a big gun" but id rather tote a "small" side piece thats comfortabl and convenient that will still get the job done in an up close scenario. I figure if im out of effective .380 range i can flee the altercation. Of course, if you enter my home uninvited ill be reaching for the 40 cal or shotgun.


----------



## Mikelkey

Mike Moore said:


> Ruger lcp 380 in the back pocket all day every day. I tried the waist band deal for a while just never could get used to it. I hear all the hype over "get a big gun" but id rather tote a "small" side piece thats comfortabl and convenient that will still get the job done in an up close scenario. I figure if im out of effective .380 range i can flee the altercation. Of course, if you enter my home uninvited ill be reaching for the 40 cal or shotgun.


:thumbup:


----------



## John B.

Wirelessly posted

So I still haven't picked one up yet. I carried a kimber for a while and just recently started carrying a glock 19. I like the glock quite a bit!


----------

